# filterdns-1.0.9 installation error



## Srijan Nandi (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to install filterdns-1.0.9 on FreeBSD (FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11) and I am getting the following error.


```
/usr/FreeBSD-ports/net/filterdns # make install
===>  Building for filterdns-1.0_9
--- filterdns.o ---
cc -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing   -O2 -pipe -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W  -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type  -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow  -Wunused-parameter -Wchar-subscripts -Winline  -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -c filterdns.c -o filterdns.o

filterdns.c:498:13: error: no member named 'ctxid' in 'struct _ip_fw3_opheader'
                entry.op3.ctxid = ipfwctx;
                ~~~~~~~~~ ^
1 error generated.
*** [filterdns.o] Error code 1

make[1]: stopped in /usr/FreeBSD-ports/net/filterdns/work/filterdns-1.0
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/FreeBSD-ports/net/filterdns/work/filterdns-1.0
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.

Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.

*** Error code 1
Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/FreeBSD-ports/net/filterdns
```

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 26, 2016)

We don't have such port named filterdns into the ports tree.


----------

